# New Coil. Ribbon And Ekowool



## andro (13/7/14)

1 ohm . Work great 
Vapor is slightly hotter but full of flavour

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (13/7/14)

Thanks for sharing @andro. Seems we are all onto the Ekowool and ribbon now. 
Just did one too: 0.9 x 0.1 mm ribbon (27 g) wrapped around (ugly coil) 3 x 2 mm Ekowool at 0.69 Ω. Much impressed so far. Will try 2 x 2 mm next time.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RevnLucky7 (13/7/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks for sharing @andro. Seems we are all onto the Ekowool and ribbon now.
> Just did one too: 0.9 x 0.1 mm ribbon (27 g) wrapped around (ugly coil) 3 x 2 mm Ekowool at 0.69 Ω. Much impressed so far. Will try 2 x 2 mm next time.


 
That's me... with another one on the other side.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/7/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> That's me... with another one on the other side.


You mean dual coils? Yip, got that on my Cyclone with AFC (micro coil with ceramic wicking) at around 0.45 Ω - dedicated to Bowden's Mate.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/14)

I have been staring at this Ekowool and Kanthal for a few days… maybe I’ll build one tomorrow after your successes…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/7/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been staring at this Ekowool and Kanthal for a few days… maybe I’ll build one tomorrow after your successes…


Go for it. Remember to torch the Ekowool white hot beforehand - gets rid of fluffs and prevents the Ekowool from fraying. Pinch the end of the legs with pliers to be able to go through the post holes. Just the ends, once you can get hold of it on the other side you can pull through quite easily.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## vaalboy (14/7/14)

I got my ribbon on Friday and @RevnLucky7 sent me a sample of ecowool to try out. After torching, I wrapped an ugly coil 4 times around a double strand of ecowool. Came out at exactly 0.8ohms. Wow, I'm really impressed with this set up. The ecowool wicks really well and personally find flavour is enhanced somewhat over cotton.

How long should I expect the ecowool to last?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (14/7/14)

vaalboy said:


> I got my ribbon on Friday and @RevnLucky7 sent me a sample of ecowool to try out. After torching, I wrapped an ugly coil 4 times around a double strand of ecowool. Came out at exactly 0.8ohms. Wow, I'm really impressed with this set up. The ecowool wicks really well and personally find flavour is enhanced somewhat over cotton.
> 
> How long should I expect the ecowool to last?


 
2 months if you're lazy like me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> Go for it. Remember to torch the Ekowool white hot beforehand - gets rid of fluffs and prevents the Ekowool from fraying. Pinch the end of the legs with pliers to be able to go through the post holes. Just the ends, once you can get hold of it on the other side you can pull through quite easily.


I saw on your one post and this one with ekowool, that you built coil first and threaded ekowool after building. Am I correct? If so I would like to try this method first as those figure of 8's etc look to complicated right now for me


----------



## Andre (14/7/14)

capetocuba said:


> I saw on your one post and this one with ekowool, that you built coil first and threaded ekowool after building. Am I correct? If so I would like to try this method first as those figure of 8's etc look to complicated right now for me


No, this coil (for the Reo) was built wrapping the ribbon directly onto the 3 strands of 2 mm Ekowool - as easy as pie. The same with the figure 8 one, which I use on the Russian 91 %. For the figure 8 setup I do not use the method where you shape the wick on your fingers. I do it like in the video below. A horrible quality video, but you will get the idea.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## capetocuba (14/7/14)

Andre said:


> No, this coil (for the Reo) was built wrapping the ribbon directly onto the 3 strands of 2 mm Ekowool - as easy as pie. The same with the figure 8 one, which I use on the Russian 91 %. For the figure 8 setup I do not use the method where you shape the wick on your fingers. I do it like in the video below. A horrible quality video, but you will get the idea.



Thanks a ton @Andre , this looks right up my alley of ability!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

